# Iphone App



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I recently just got an Iphone and I was wondering if there are any apps that are free where you are able to mark fishing spots.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure if they have their app out yet for the iPhone but I've had the Navionics lake maps app on my Android phone for a while now. It's not free but it uses the GPS of your phone and also shows lake contour maps.


----------

